# :: ANT - Rekursiv nach JARs suchen (Wildcards)



## tzzaetaynzz (17. Okt 2008)

Hallo an alle,

zum Übersetzen meiner Projekte benötige ich eine Menge an Jars die im Projektdateibaum verteilt sind.

Derzeit sammle ich die Jars mit einer Anweisung wie dieser ein:


```
<path id="classpath.base">
		<pathelement path="${dir.lib}/antlr-2.7.2.jar" />
		<pathelement path="${dir.lib}/bsf-2.3.0.jar" />
		<pathelement path="${dir.lib}/cglib-nodep-2.1.3.jar" />
		<pathelement path="${dir.lib}/geronimo-jms_1.1_spec-1.1.jar" /> 
		<pathelement path="${dir.lib}/httpcore-4.0-alpha5.jar" /> 
		<pathelement path="${dir.lib}/httpcore-nio-4.0-alpha5.jar" /> 
		<pathelement path="${dir.lib}/httpcore-niossl-4.0-alpha5.jar" /> 
		<pathelement path="${dir.lib}/jalopy-1.5rc3.jar" /> >
[color=red][Hier wären weitere 100 Zeilen dieser Art][/color]
		<pathelement path="${dir.lib}/XmlSchema-1.3.2.jar" />
		<pathelement path="${dir.support}/junit.jar" />
		<pathelement path="${dir.support}/emma_ant.jar" />
		<pathelement path="${dir.support}/emma.jar" />
		<pathelement path="${dir.support}/ant-junit.jar" />
		<pathelement path="${dir.support}/servlet.jar" />
		<pathelement path="${dir.support}/jdepend-2.9.jar" />
		<pathelement path="${servlet.jar}"/>
		<pathelement path="${mail.jar}"/>		
		<pathelement path="${activation.jar}"/>
		<pathelement path="${dir.config}"/>
		<pathelement path="${dir.ant-config}"/>
		<pathelement path="${dir.classes}"/>
		<pathelement path="${dir.build}"/>
		
		<pathelement path="${dir.esel}/dist/esel.jar"/>
		<pathelement path="${dir.esel-util}/dist/esel-util.jar"/>
		<pathelement path="${dir.esel-rechenkern}/dist/esel-data.jar"/>
		<pathelement path="${dir.esel-business}/dist/esel-business.jar"/>
		<pathelement path="${dir.esel-report}/dist/esel-report.jar"/>
	</path>
```

Ich rufe später den Classpath via id:


```
<classpath>
				<path refid="classpath.base" />
			</classpath>
```

Nun habe ich mir gedacht die 150 Zeilen kann ich reduzieren, durch eine rekursive Suche durch mein Projektverzeichnisbaum (und zwar nach allen Jars).

Hier mein Lösungsansatz, der nicht funktioniert:


```
<path id="classpath.base">
		<fileset dir="${dir.working}" casesensitive="yes">
			<include name="${dir.lib}/*.jar" />
			<include name="${dir.support}/*.jar" />
			<include name="${dir.esel}/*.jar" />
			<include name="${dir.esel-util}/*.jar" />
			<include name="${dir.esel-rechenkern}/*.jar" />
			<include name="${dir.esel-business}/*.jar" />
			<include name="${dir.esel-report}/*.jar" />
		</fileset>
	</path>
```

Was mache ich falsch? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, 
dass es keine Lösung gibt.

Habt Ihr eine Idee?[/i]


----------



## FArt (17. Okt 2008)

AntDoku zu Filesets!

**/*.jar


----------



## FArt (17. Okt 2008)

AntDoku zu Filesets!

**/*.jar


----------



## tzzaetaynzz (17. Okt 2008)

Die habe ich gelesen.
**/*.jar funktioniert bei mir nicht.


----------



## musiKk (17. Okt 2008)

Laut Dokumentation sollte das schon gehen. Was heißt "funktioniert nicht"? Das ist nicht präzise genug.


----------

